# bollard



## ICE (Sep 1, 2013)

Would you require a bollard placed where this one is?  The gas fired water heater is in the corner and that is a storage tank for a solar heater in front of it.

View attachment 1932


View attachment 1932


/monthly_2013_09/DSCN1547_zps26b60ba7.jpg.9288260b9566447c37ae5027b1bdfa9d.jpg


----------



## cda (Sep 1, 2013)

would it stay there once the house is approved?


----------



## ICE (Sep 1, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> would it stay there once the house is approved?


The job is a solar water heating system and replacing the water heater.  The contractor has been installing a bunch of these.  The one's that are in the garage have, so far, required a bollard so they did this.  I can't see how the water heater can be hit with a car but there is no doubt that the lady that lives there will hit the bollard.


----------



## pyrguy (Sep 2, 2013)

I don't have the books at home but IIRC bollards are for protection where the equipment can be hit be vehicles. If they can't be hit you must ac..... don't need the protection.

Unless she drives something Smart car sized she would hit the garage wall first.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 2, 2013)

2009 International Fuel Gas Code 303.4

2009 International Residential Code M1307.3.1

2009 International Residential Code G2408.3

2009 International Mechanical Code 303.4


----------



## MtnArch (Sep 2, 2013)

pyrguy said:
			
		

> Unless she drives something Smart car sized she would hit the garage wall first.


If "she's" going to hit the garage wall first, the location of the bollard won't stop anything.  If it's for protection it should be on the EXTERIOR side of the wall.

If it makes sense, I'm all for it.  If it's "by the book" then I'd have to question whether it's simply "book-learning" or practical experience.


----------



## jim baird (Sep 2, 2013)

Agree it is overkill, but the installer likely figures it in whenever he does it for a garage.  Those anchors don't look very convincing.  Should be cored into slab to be a real bollard, no?


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 3, 2013)

ICE,

To be honest with you, that's a tough one, I don't think I would have required that on an inspection. The installer should be patted on the back for his efforts in trying to meet the protection of appliances part of the code requirements. My question, will that bright yellow bollard protect the WH or is just a big yellow caution sign for the homeowner? *Concur with JB in regards to bollard installation.

pc1


----------

